# Best 24v VR6 Exhaust?



## farmskees (Dec 11, 2008)

I just bought an '03 GTI with a 24v VR6 and am looking to buy intake and exhaust systems, can anyone please help with some recommendations?


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Best 24v VR6 Exhaust? (farmskees)*

I love my SS TT 2.5" cat-back. Awaiting warmer weather to reinstall my TT downpipe and high-flow cat.
It's a very solid system, and even during winter shows no signs of rust at all. TT is a great company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sounds very very nice too.


----------



## farmskees (Dec 11, 2008)

Is this the system you are talking about? http://www.techtonicstuning.co...2.460


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (farmskees)*

2.5" autotech 1.8t exhaust.
reason i say 1.8t exhaust is because it's essentially an unresonated version of their VR6 exhaust which ONLY comes resonated.
I have it, i love it.
Another one i love, is basically a 2.5" setup with a borla XR-1 muffler...no one makes it, but you can get one made, or hack a used cat-back from any company and weld one in.


----------



## farmskees (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

anyway i could get a sound clip w/ xr1?? Oh and just got off the phone with TT maybe a custom system with the 2.5 stainless system w/ interchangeable resonator and muffler of my choice? What do u guys think?


----------



## DJUPLIFT (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (farmskees)*

Milltek manifolds and catback exhaust + with the sports cats u cant go wrong mate


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (DJUPLIFT)*

I quite like my AWE exhaust. I get a lot of compliments on the sound. It's similar to the stock R32 exhaust, but ever-so-slightly louder. Fitment was excellent.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (collins_tc)*

ib4tl, awe is the best


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

i happen to be selling a borla xr 1 3" muffler, only on the car for 300 miles


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (glenng78)*

custom! you can go with any size you want and any muffler you want plus it is a hell of alot cheaper only fools go out and buy a catback for 500+ dollars. I did a custom with a magnaflow muffler for only $225


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (BornReddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BornReddy* »_custom! you can go with any size you want and any muffler you want plus it is a hell of alot cheaper only fools go out and buy a catback for 500+ dollars. I did a custom with a magnaflow muffler for only $225 

thats a bold statement i bet your home depot hack job sounds like crap and you prolly lost power in your entire rpm band http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








there is alot of good well made exhausts out there, your not a fool if you buy one contrary to popular belief







, do some research custom may be the way for you just get a good shop to do it and your set










_Modified by quick04gti at 5:23 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (quick04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quick04gti* »_
thats a bold statement i bet your home depot hack job sounds like crap and you prolly lost power in your entire rpm band http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








there is alot of good well made exhausts out there, your not a fool if you buy one contrary to popular belief







, do some research custom may be the way for you just get a good shop to do it and your set









_Modified by quick04gti at 5:23 PM 1-16-2009_

Yea because you can go to home depot and have them weld an exhaust on for you







hey man its ok that you went out and brought your over price AWE exhaust because my 2.5 in with magnaflow is sooo different.


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (BornReddy)*

APR 2.5" cat back. Love the sound very deep. I dont think I've read anyone else having an APR exhaust on thir 24v vr.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bet yur apr dont sound like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
waaaaaamy IB4TRICTUS


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

I have a 24v and I recomend AWE exhaust systems...great sound


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_bet yur apr dont sound like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
waaaaaamy IB4TRICTUS

actually it does sound kind of similar. also got downturn tips.. ill try and get a clip this weekend.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_bet yur apr dont sound like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
waaaaaamy IB4TRICTUS

thats a lil raspy but to each his own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it was only raspy cuz the cats werent warm


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

The best 24V VR6 exhaust is a TURBOback exhaust.
...







ib4tl


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Best 24v VR6 Exhaust? (farmskees)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farmskees* »_I just bought an '03 GTI with a 24v VR6 and am looking to buy intake and exhaust systems, can anyone please help with some recommendations?









Best exhaust? you have to be more specific what you want out of your exhaust, power, sound?
You have to ask your self if you want a loud exhaust, can you deal with the drone inside the car etc.
when I was NA I had a Miltek 2.5" catback, I loved it, it gave me good power gains and was quite inside and yet audible, especially at WOT, there was no drone AT all and was very comfortable in it even on longer trips.
Later when I got Supercharged I still had Miltek and still liked it, same sound little louder at WOT, very comfortable at any cruising speed, I loved it.
Later on one of my buddy told me to go 3" to free more flow since Im Supercharged.
So I did a custom 3" catback, no resonator and a 12" body Borla muffler....I gained good power with it and it sounds insane, especially at WOT...people give me mad props for the sound and are just amazed how good it sounds....however, sometimes it is very annoying while cruising and it drones like hell, it takes a while to get used to it and even than it can get really annoying.
So milltek was perfect fo me NA sound wise and performance, it really sounded deep and aggressive outside but nice and quiet inside but yet noticeable.
3: cat back sounded really aggressive outside, better than some V8's with exaust but very annoying inside while cruising, and good power with the S/C set up.
If you want something else while NA I would pick TT with borla muffler.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
Another one i love, is basically a 2.5" setup with a borla XR-1 muffler...no one makes it, but you can get one made, or hack a used cat-back from any company and weld one in.

miss the way my car sounded n/a with the xr-1 2.5". now its quiet with the turbo.


----------



## gettajohnvr6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
check this one out. i have a 2.5 ghl catback non resonated


----------



## RRules (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (gettajohnvr6)*

Love my AWE 2.5" cat back. Sounds amazing, looks great, and very little drone at cruising speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (RRules)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RRules* »_Love my AWE 2.5" cat back. Sounds amazing, looks great, and very little drone at cruising speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 for AWE
the BEST sounding and best looking exhaust for the 24v hands down. i am catless so it sounds even better... i get thumbs up and compliments everytime i drive the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when i go FI i dont no what im gonna do... lol


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Best 24v VR6 Exhaust? (farmskees)*

Please search.
http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

